# Quiet



## RIVER LADY

Fabner1 said:


> Sweet Pea
> 
> Very perceptive and the strong willed and dedicated was totally evident!
> 
> Old Fred


.........


----------



## Anish

RIVER LADY said:


> Fred,I think you are just easily pleased and enjoy most women.
> 
> No I am not violent. *Just dedicated and strong willed*.


:lol: Seems to be a trend around here .

That's whats kept me on the ice all winter! :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Nothing wrong with it Anish. 

I'm hoping to get up to the river in a few weeks with a friend from work. She's about as crazy as I am. I hope her husband can survive a weekend with the two of us.:lol:


----------



## Fabner1

big blu said:


> Old Fred,
> I'm a bucket fisher too.. no vexlar either. But I did invest in the ION, which is the ****! Especially with all this ice. *Might hit the little lake by the house this evening, it'll be around 20 degrees and very little wind. Tomorrow I might try Crystal Lake in Montcalm county...* I like to set a couple tipups while chasing the gills, itching to haul in a pike or 2, walleye would be even better!


Blu,

Did you get a chance to get out?

Old Fred


----------



## big blu

I did go to the little lake nearby and only caught a couple gills, but I left at prime time because I had to pee so darn bad I couldn't hang any longer. You guys have it made when it comes to that! I lost what felt like a nice pike at Crystal the next day, less than 5 feet from the hole,.. that was a bummer. This morning my boyfriend's buddy took us to a new lake and had a replay of Crystal Lake. Had a real nice pike on a tipup.. I shoulda took the time to tire him out a little more, horsed him a little too much and he snapped my tie-able steel leader, right by the swivel. Saw his head and he woulda been a dandy! Other than that we caught a handful or so of gills and perch. The boyfriend doesn't enjoy ice fishing so today was probably his only trip out for the year, but at least I got him out there! I've got to go back to work starting Tuesday so the next couple days I'll be going out as much as I can!


----------



## Fabner1

Blu,

I have been out twice in the last few days and cut two holes through 18 inches of ice each time and never got a bite! I forgot my vex the first time and left it in the truck. I said to myself, you fished most of your life without one and it is too far back to the truck, besides Blu doesn't even have one. I was the only person on the pond. It seems it was a lot easier to catch fish until the last three years. I have had a lot of family responsibilities lately and it is keeping me from hittin' the ice.

Thank you Blu for the update because it made me feel almost as if I was there. Hope you catch the hell out of 'em when you get out again.


Your friend
Old'un


----------



## Michmama

I'm new here, but I fish as much as possible. I enjoy it. In the last few years I've had to readjust my fishing due to a bum knee and COPD. I went ice fishing yesterday and a shanty is the best for me now as the cold air messes with my COPD bad. But I caught 7 perchWent out a couple of weeks ago and did nothing.. Er got nothing. So here I am a Michigan woman, handicapped but still loving the great outdoors. I love the quiet, the wildlife, the sound of birds and waves. I have some "spots" that I can access and will never tell anybody where they are, because they are clean.... No trash, no broken bottles.. I'm an avid "leave it cleaner than you found it" good luck girls


----------



## Michmama

Fish


----------



## Anish

big blu said:


> I did go to the little lake nearby and only caught a couple gills, but I left at prime time because I had to pee so darn bad I couldn't hang any longer. You guys have it made when it comes to that! I lost what felt like a nice pike at Crystal the next day, less than 5 feet from the hole,.. that was a bummer. This morning my boyfriend's buddy took us to a new lake and had a replay of Crystal Lake. Had a real nice pike on a tipup.. I shoulda took the time to tire him out a little more, horsed him a little too much and he snapped my tie-able steel leader, right by the swivel. Saw his head and he woulda been a dandy! Other than that we caught a handful or so of gills and perch. *The boyfriend doesn't enjoy ice fishing so today was probably his only trip out for the year, but at least I got him out there! I've got to go back to work starting Tuesday so the next couple days I'll be going out as much as I can!*




My husband doesn't ice fish either. Up side is, we both work from home, so I get to hit the ice every afternoon and he gets to hold down the fort with the kids!


----------



## Anish

Michmama said:


> I'm new here, but I fish as much as possible. I enjoy it. In the last few years I've had to readjust my fishing due to a bum knee and COPD. I went ice fishing yesterday and a shanty is the best for me now as the cold air messes with my COPD bad. But I caught 7 perchWent out a couple of weeks ago and did nothing.. Er got nothing. So here I am a Michigan woman, handicapped but still loving the great outdoors. I love the quiet, the wildlife, the sound of birds and waves. I have some "spots" that I can access and will never tell anybody where they are, because they are clean.... No trash, no broken bottles.. I'm an avid "leave it cleaner than you found it" good luck girls


I know the feeling. I have RA and Fibromyalgia. Definitely changes the way you do things. Up side is, were still doing things....


----------



## big blu

I'm seriously considering investing in a vexlar for next year. Not sure how much more I'll get out on the ice this year, work is interfering with my fishing time :-( Unless my dad calls and wants to go. I'd call in sick that day, been looking forward to some dad/daughter time!
I wish I could work at home, that must be nice


----------



## Anish

big blu said:


> I'm seriously considering investing in a vexlar for next year. Not sure how much more I'll get out on the ice this year, work is interfering with my fishing time :-( Unless my dad calls and wants to go. I'd call in sick that day, been looking forward to some dad/daughter time!
> I wish I could work at home, that must be nice


I bought a Lowrance x67 last year and I LOVE it!! Only problem is, this year I've spent almost all of my ice time on a crystal clear lake fishing in 5 - 10 fow! :lol: Soooo, hasn't helped too much, but the few days I've been on lakes that I couldn't sight fish, it's been great!!! 

Ya, I've been hoping for some ice time with my dad too, but I think he's decided to be a weenie again this year :sad:. I've only been able to get him out on the ice once in the last 4 years. Oh well....

You know, there are some real up sides and down sides to working at home.... :lol:


----------



## big blu

Yeah it looks like my dad is weenie-ing out again this year. He keeps talking about getting back into fishing now that he's retired, even bought a boat and a buncha icefishing gear. One of these days he'll surprise me and actually go!


----------



## Fabner1

Blu and nishy,

I have been retired for *15 years*! I find it much more difficult to do outdoor stuff than when I was working. Family and illness (not mine) takes up a lot of time and I have learned to mellow toward the sickies in my life (a hard thing for me to do). I hope for their sake, your Dads get to go out with you before the ice is gone!

Old'un


----------



## Fabner1

Have you two ever read my first thread I ever posted?

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=272941


Old Fred


----------

